# Brauch ich qtwebengine wirklich ?

## oliver2104

Hallo,

mich nervt bei Updates oft die qtwebengine mit Kompilierzeiten über 4h.

Dabei weiss ich gar nicht ob ich das benötige oder diese Lib nur reingezogen wurde.

die Abhängigkeiten bei mir sind:

```
# equery depends qtwebengine

 * These packages depend on qtwebengine:

dev-util/kdevelop-5.4.2 (!webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5[widgets])

kde-apps/konqueror-19.04.3 (webengine ? >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5[widgets])

kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.16.5 (webengine ? >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5)

kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.16.5 (webengine ? >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5)
```

Bei den USE-Flags die zu ändern wären, sehe ich jetzt nur das webkit Flag.

Würde das reichen, die 4 oben angeführten Pakete, mit dem -webkit Flag

in das /etc/portage/package.use File einzutragen ?

----------

## mike155

Bezüglich der unteren 3 Pakete würde ich folgendes machen:

Nach dem USE-Flag "webengine" suchen in /etc/portage/make.conf und /etc/portage/package.use und dieses entfernen.

USE-Flag "-webengine" (mit minus) in /etc/portage/make.conf aufnehmen.

Entweder die drei Pakete konqueror,  kdeplasma-addons und libksysguard mit "emerge --oneshot" neu bauen, oder "emerge --update --deep --newuse @world" aufrufen oder warten, bis die Pakete wegen des nächstes Updates sowieso neu gebaut werden.

ein "emerge --depclean" würde das Paket qtwebengine dann entfernen - wenn nicht noch das erste Paket wäre.

Bei dem ersten Paket würde ich folgendes probieren:

Brauchst Du das Paket überhaupt? Wenn nicht: dann löschen.

Ich habe mit das ebuild nicht geschaut, aber die von Dir gezeigte Regel sagt wohl aus, dass Du entweder qtwebkit oder qtwebengine brauchst. Ist qtwebkit besser als qtwebengine? Wenn ja, dann setze USE-Flag "webkit" für das Paket kdevelop in /etc/portage/package.use und baue das Paket neu.

Möglicherweise gibt es nur die qtwebkit/qtwebengine-Regel, aber das Paket benötigt die Pakete gar nicht zum Bauen oder zum Ausführen? Dann kannst Du den package.provided-Trick probieren, den ich in Deinem letzten Thread beschrieben habe.

Wenn dass alles nicht hilft, wirst Du das Paket qtwebengine halt nicht los. Es geht nicht immer...

Last edited by mike155 on Mon Nov 11, 2019 3:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort!

kdevelop wollt ich mir nur mal ansehen und ausprobieren.

Brauchs jetzt nicht unbedingt.

/dev-qt/qtwebkit ist dzt. in stable maskiert und wird ohnehin nicht reingezogen.

Zu qtwebengine: hab auf https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/

nach flags gesucht die qtwebengine betreffen könnten und nur

das flag: webkit ( 	Add support for the WebKit HTML rendering/layout engine) gefunden.

Ein USE-Flag "qtwebengine" scheint es gar nicht zu geben.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi, laut deiner equery depends Ausgabe nennt sich das Useflag "webengine"

qtwebengine war sicherlich nur ein Typo.

Aber, schau doch mal via 

```
emerge -a --verbose --depclean qtwebengine
```

 nach den aktuellen reverse dependencies,

wenn man die kennt, dann kann man da ja weiter schauen ob qtwebengine optional via Useflag verfügbar wäre :)Last edited by Josef.95 on Mon Nov 11, 2019 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Ein USE-Flag "qtwebengine" scheint es gar nicht zu geben.

 

Da hast Du Recht. Die USE-Flags heißen "webengine" und "webkit", die zugehörigen Pakete "qtwebengine" und "qtwebkit". Da bin ich beim Tippen durcheinander gekommen  :Smile: 

Ich habe es oben verbessert - jetzt müsste es stimmen.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antworten!

Hatte auf https://www.gentoo.org/support/use-flags/ auch nach dem Flag "webengine"

gesucht aber es nicht gleich gefunden bzw. übersehen.

Möchte aber zuvor noch den Tip von Josef.95 aus einem anderern Thread ausprobieren

und zwar setzen von USE=jumbo-build

Das soll die Kompilierzeit deutlich verkürzen.

Ergänzend noch:

```
# emerge -a --verbose --depclean qtwebengine

Calculating dependencies... done!

  dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.5 pulled in by:

    dev-util/kdevelop-5.4.2 requires >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5[widgets]

    kde-apps/konqueror-19.04.3 requires >=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5[widgets]
```

----------

